# Has anyone done a "Masterclass" online?



## caseydog

I'm kicking around the idea of doing the Masterclass by Thomas Keller. His focus is on technique, not recipes, according to the description.

https://www.masterclass.com/classes/thomas-keller-teaches-cooking-techniques

Does anyone here have any experience with the Masterclass series?

CD


----------



## jennyema

I was noodling around taking one, too.

We ate at the French Laundry last month and it was superb.  But I'd say 60% of the food is cooked sous vide.  We toured the kitchen after dinner and it was amazing ....


----------

